# speech therapy help



## Reid

Hi all

My son was referred for salt back in January and to date we still haven't heard anything so I phoned them today to see if they could advise on when my son would be seen. 
Was told there working on ones referred in November my son was January so when the hell are we gonna get seen?? No one can tell me can anyone advise on how I can speed them up or anything else that could help with his speech thanks


----------



## AP

Lynne I can't remember where you are in Scotland, but I know it's very common to wait a long time for these things (I've heard folks say 6 months+) :(
It's so sad


----------



## Reid

I'm in the renfrewshire area just outside Glasgow. It's really disheartening I just feel it's valuable time getting wasted and this could go on for months. :(


----------



## AP

I'm a big believer in Makaton, perhaps you could look into anywhere nearby that delivers Makaton classes. I can hand on heart say it helped better than any speech therapy could. Xxx

Try google, health visitor or anyone connected with the care

Failing that, check out the Makaton charity's website, they have some learn at home packs. Very worthwhile xxx


----------



## Reid

Oh I can ask about this tomorrow then the lady I spoke with today was going to get an actual speech therapist to phone me tomorrow to see if there's anything I do or places I can take him to help whilst we wait. We are getting book bug at home just now which I think is great but I can bring this up with the speech therapist thanx xx


----------



## AP

No probs! If you want to go down that route, feel free to PM me, I might have something to help :)


----------



## Reid

Hello again atomic pink I had the salt phone me today. I explained my concerns about the length of time we were going to have to wait to see someone and if there was anything I could do in the meantime to help my son. She asked for some info on where he is speech wise etc I told her he has some words and a few short sentences and told her we had been getting book bug sessions at home. She knows of the lady that dose theses sessions turns out she used to be a salt so she's going to phone her and see if there's anything she can bring to our book bug sessions to help speech. Book bugs due at ours on Monday so I'll see what she comes up with and ask her about what you suggested and if there's anything else she knows of :) xx


----------



## sequeena

Unfortunately it takes a long time, even when you've been in the system for a while. My son had his first speech therapy last April, then had a block of 6 weeks at Christmas. We've been waiting for almost 8 months for his next block of therapy.

I also second signing. My son learned waiting and more at Christmas (through SALT) but since then he's added a dozen or so more signs to his repertoire. I don't pay for classes and he doesn't like Something Special so I learn it off the internet. He's even made up 2 of his own signs :)


----------



## AP

That's great. Happy to help whenever, just shout xxx


----------



## babytots

Hi my son has just been reffered for speech therapy and won't have his assessment til October so I sympathise with how frustrating it is. 

May I ask what book bugs are? 

My sons speech has improved since he started nursery but he is still very behind his peers so want to try and do as much as I can at home for him til he gets seen. x


----------



## Reid

It's really frustrating I've actually looked up some good video's on you tube from speech therapist I like the Mr potato head tip of the week by teachmetotalk. Com
book bug is something I heard about from a friend she was getting it for her son who has similar speech issues to my son. I spoke with my hv and asked if I could get book bug for my son and she put it in place. She's a nursery nurse who works along side the hv at my doctors a typical session is her coming in we all sit on the floor she has a bag of goodies with her that she keeps to one side so that she's in control of what's going on.
She has book bug with her which is a teddy we all sing a wee welcome song and then she brings 2 toys out of her bag a tub of colour shaped blocks and a felt picture she let's the child pick what 1 get wants saying blocks or picture he always takes the blocks 1st so she gives them and says blocks we play away building towers knocking them over then we'll tidy them away. She'll give him the felt picture now she keeps all the bits that go's on it and offers him say a boy or a girl pig or a sheep and so on. After that she reads him a book and blows some bubbles to finish up we all sing some nursery rhymes and sing our goodbye song. It sounds really simple and it is but the 1st few weeks he threw a total hissy fit when he couldn't get what he wanted but I watched how she was dealing with his tantrums and she explained what and why she was doing it. Going to his last session from his 1st his behaviour has improved so much cause he knows her rules and knows she won't give in. I do my own little book big session with him now to its really given me hope I was worried about him starting nursery that he wouldn't do as he was asked. She comes to us tomorrow so I'm hoping the speech therapist would have spoke with her and we'll see if she can bring or advise on anything that can help while we're waiting. Will let you know how it go's
You should phone you hv and ask if they offer book bug xx


----------



## Reid

We have our first appointment with salt woohoo only tool 8 months lol
Can anyone give a heads up at what to expect? I'm a bit worried my boss was a bit of a cow when I asked to take a days holiday or swap my day us it likely that following appointments will be made on the same day xx


----------



## ColeCaden

Hi Lynne, 

Just noticed that you are in the Renfrewshire area. We are in stepps and I've heard that speech therapy in any other council is good except glasgow. Unfortunately we have had quite a negative experience. My DS who is almost 4 has been on the list since 2 and a half and I still have to fight to get him seen. He's left in between times for long periods of time. If it wasn't for the nursery he would be no further forward. I really hope ur LO benefits from it though.


----------



## Reid

ColeCaden said:


> Hi Lynne,
> 
> Just noticed that you are in the Renfrewshire area. We are in stepps and I've heard that speech therapy in any other council is good except glasgow. Unfortunately we have had quite a negative experience. My DS who is almost 4 has been on the list since 2 and a half and I still have to fight to get him seen. He's left in between times for long periods of time. If it wasn't for the nursery he would be no further forward. I really hope ur LO benefits from it though.

Hi yeah we have our first appointment at the Johnstone health centre and that's took 8 months to get. He's just started nursery last month I'm hoping this will help just need to see how the salt go's don't really no what to expect. I'm having a meeting with the nursery and someone from the children's development centre at the end of the month the nursery's also going to ask the speech therapist to come to see what we can all do to help him along with his speech. Will give a wee update and let you no how it go's xx


----------



## ColeCaden

Fingers crossed it goes well for you. Just wish the system was a lot better in Scotland. It takes so long


----------

